# How do I stop my goats from eating the bark off my apple trees?



## jessmorse (Mar 24, 2014)

I love my goats, but i also love my apple trees. And my goats have developed a taste for the bark on my trees. Any advice. I have wrapped them in chicken wire but the just climb on it and trample it down. I thought you could paint the trees. Dose anyone know? I am unable to fence them
Off as they are sporadically located over a five acre area. Thanks for any advice

Jess


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

The paint would not be safe for the goats and they would likely just chew right through it anyway. 

I would try to figure out something with the chicken wire...try to get it more secured. Or you could try hog panels...bend them around the trees or cut them down, use t posts, and make squares around the trees?


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

I wrapped the trees I didn't want my goats to eat the bark off of with 8 ft slab fire wood and tied that on with wire so they couldn't get the fire wood off then all they got to eat was the bark off of my firewood


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Careful not to girdle the tree by wrapping too tight....

I have seen pallets set and wired in a square around trees too, like a little fence for each tree.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

I make a teepee of stakes around the tree, then use concrete mesh which is stronger than chicken wire, secured tightly to the stakes (rebar, t-posts, etc.)


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

I loosly put what they call hardware cloth around the couple trees in the yard and they have not been able to chew on them and it holds up when they stand on it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I put a small fence around the tree.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I would definitely use an option that does not touch the tree. I think the idea of four pallets on t-posts in a box is probably best as that will give enough distance so when they stand up on the pallet they can't reach the tree. I've used t-posts with woven wire about 3 feet away from the tree trunk and they mostly leave it alone but have crushed a couple to get to the tree. The firmer pallets would be better!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

In my experience, you have to fence them away from the tree. Mine hsve a bad hsbit of only esting the very trees and shrubs I want ti keep.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

ThatsAllSheGoat said:


> Rub the trees down with goat elixir. The extreme heat it will radiate should keep them away.


What is goat elixir? Will it harm the tree?


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Yes, we need to know what this is, you use it for everything yet you never tell us what this miracle substance is! What is it?


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

I have a few plants I want to save located in my goat pen - too established to move. I use t-bars and wire fencing and just make a mini fence around such plants/bushes. It's worked well for my honeysuckle. They get to the shoots, but can't reach the main part of the plant, so can't destroy it. Of course, I have minis - you'd need something stronger for standard goats. I like the pallet idea, or the bent cattle panels.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I can't find anything that looks like a wonder solution......


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I am 99.9% positive that the "goat elixir" is fake. The only posts that I've seen that user make, is about goat elixir....

But anyways, yes, you need to fence off the tree's, but do not girdle the trees, like Chad said.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

great post -- I need to do the same. Guess I have to buy posts to create a nice fence.


----------

